# amdgpu no virtual terminals, no output unless X.org has been

## nagmat84

I recently installed a new ATI R9 380 into my PC and I use the amdgpu kernel driver. Previously I had a Nvidia GTX 660 using the nouveau kernel driver. Since then I do not see any console (or boot message) output from the point at which amdgpufb gets loaded until the moment X11/sddm is started. I see the boot messages as long as "simplefb" is used but as soon as "amdgpufb" get loaded the screen becomes black.

If I press Strg+Alt+F1 through Strg+Alt+F6 after X has been started in order to switch to a virtual terminal nothing happens. I only have the virtual terminal that X is running on and this is associated to "F1". I do a pure UEFI boot with no boot loader by means of the UEFI stub from the linux kernel.

----------

